# Repowering a John Deere 316



## Monte Jake (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey Guys.
I am new here and hoping I can get some help. I have a John Deere 316 that has worked very well for me, but at the end of last fall it started running very odd. When you would first start it the rpm would go sky high, like it had no governor, but if you pulled the throttle all the way down it would be at about the right rpm. After cutting grass for a while it would give a big snort and then rpm would be too low, then you would have too throttle it up again and seemed to be ok.
When I pulled it out this year it would not start, seemed to have weak spark. So I pulled it in the shop to have a look, and now the starter will not engage.
With that long winded intro, I think I may be chasing many different problems and since onan parts seem to be less and less available (at least here in Canada) I was thinking on a complete engine swap.
Has anyone tried to put a Kohler magnum in a 316 before? I have a good running 1 and thought that might be the way to go.
Any help advice would be a great help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I sold my 316 when it started really having issues and bought a Kubota BX2200, but I wished I had did a motor swap. Those are some really well built lawn tractors!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

About the only real problem would be if the Kohler has a magnetron ignition,as I believe the Onan had battery,and coil type?
If that's the case, you would have to change ignition switches,as the Onan supplies battery voltage to the coil,and the Kohler simply shorts it out to stop the engine.
Other than that,if it mates up to the driveshaft,and the cables reach,...go for it.


----------



## Monte Jake (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes I believe they are a good unit. I have the 49 inch blower for mine as well and I used it too cut about 4 or 5 acres of grass and blow an 700 foot driveway in the winter.
I now have a Kubota B6200 but its a little too big to cut some areas so that's why I was thinking on getting this repaired or just sell it, not sure which way I will go.


----------



## Monte Jake (Jun 23, 2017)

I have the complete cub cadet tractor that the motor is in so I could take the whole wiring harness as well.


----------



## JonF (Oct 16, 2017)

Monte Jake said:


> Hey Guys.
> I am new here and hoping I can get some help. I have a John Deere 316 that has worked very well for me, but at the end of last fall it started running very odd. When you would first start it the rpm would go sky high, like it had no governor, but if you pulled the throttle all the way down it would be at about the right rpm. After cutting grass for a while it would give a big snort and then rpm would be too low, then you would have too throttle it up again and seemed to be ok.
> When I pulled it out this year it would not start, seemed to have weak spark. So I pulled it in the shop to have a look, and now the starter will not engage.
> With that long winded intro, I think I may be chasing many different problems and since onan parts seem to be less and less available (at least here in Canada) I was thinking on a complete engine swap.
> ...


Hi, I asked a very trusted guy I have always gone to. Here is what he literally told me word for word: 
Replacing the onan with another make engine is pretty involved because of the drive shaft coupler. My best advise is to buy a kit made for your machine. It is pricey, but it includes everything you need and better than OEM quality! here is a link: 

http://www.repowerspecialists.com/j...y9c2g4sXNLuhO3h3LVEX2R4rpYDcOmZpkaArG88P8HAQI would keep that onan running until it gives up the ghost, if it is burning oil, use 15w40 shell, or straight weight hd40 for summer use only.


----------

